# Gravity watering system.



## Deke (Jun 10, 2019)

Trying to cut corners this summer with watering my cedar hedge. Looking for insight or guidance on my plan.

I have 5 acres. Front to back is 660 side to side is 330. House sits in the middle. Last summer I planted a row of cedars front and back and then down one side. I planted them right before a record heatwave ( got a very good deal on 6 ft trees , so I had to pull the trigger). I ended up buying 600 ft of garden hose to water the trees, I watered every night for a month and then every other night for the next two ish months. This takes somewhere between two and three hours. I ended up still losing two of the trees,

New year , new plan.

The trees in the back and up half of a side are in very sandy soil ( think beach sand, golf bunker). They are the ones that I am worried about this summer. The corner of my lot has a bit of a hill, about 10 ft above with a light slope towards the middle. I acquired a 330 gallon tank from a job that I was on and was thinking about putting it up in the corner and running 3/4 inch hoses down the line of trees; and either drilling 1/8th holes directly in the lines or tapping the hose and putting in drip lines. So it would be two roughly 300 ft lines running at about ten feet of drop. Is this possible? I would run a hose out there to fill it, I'm just trying to skip the hours of watering every night. Also there is no power out to that corner so I can't run a pump, unless I run a long extension cord. Would this tank cause enough pressure from gravity to actually water all of the trees?


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Think you can do it. I previously had a rain barrel connected to a 1/2” hose with drip emitters on my garden. Had it on a timer. Worked great. Watered evenly. My issue was that 50 gallons only lasted a week or so on 50 sq ft farden.


----------

